# pet insurance



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Which pet insurance do you reccomend? what is cost approx? Thanks


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

There is such a big variation, it's really hard to choose. You have to decide what is most important to you and how much you want to spend. If you are in the UK, I find E & L are less well known and give a higher level of cover for the money than other, better known companies like petplan. I went for a mid-level cover which I pay £16 per month for and it covers me up to £5000 per annum. They were ranging from about £8 to £30, but a lot will only cover you for 12 months for a condition. Good luck!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i think my brothers girlfriend is with E&L and has had alot of problems, will doble check with her but i know whoever she is or was with when she tried to claim they just found reasons not too. 

im with morthan will need to check with mum what they are a month now as it goes upnalittle every year.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

im with pet plan, cover for life its just gone up to £21 a month. but it all depends on how much you can afford. good luck choosing.xx


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

We've taken a bit of a gamble - have opened a separate savings account and put in £20 per month for Brontie's vets bills. May or may not work, but at least if we don't need anything too drastic, the money is still ours. Just a thought.


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

James Q said:


> We've taken a bit of a gamble - have opened a separate savings account and put in £20 per month for Brontie's vets bills. May or may not work, but at least if we don't need anything too drastic, the money is still ours. Just a thought.


I have never had pet insurance. I wondered about it though. I don't think I will get any for now. I plan on having only one dog. Putting away 20.00 a month sounds like the ticket. With car insurance and home insurance and my health insurance and life insurance................boy what a kicker!! I hate insurance companies! Yep unless you have many dogs I say go for the savings account. Good thinkin James Q.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys thats a real help im liking the savings idea i think i will do some sums before makeing up my mind,my friend just had a £3000 vet bill when her dog had to have an operation and i know she said once they have a medical condition you cant get insurance for them.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It's just a gamble - you may win or lose. Most people will never claim, but if you do have something major happen then it can really cost. It's just the luck of the draw. Maybe if you know you could find the money if something happened you can take the chance, but if there is no way you could find a large sum then it might be better to be safe and insure. I've never claimed and hope I never will, but now I have cover, although I never used to bother with it with some of my previous dogs.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Your right just worked it out £20 a year is £240 times 10 years is only £2400 and it could cost you that for one operation plus they may need on going meds.My cat of 12 years died last year i never ahd pet insurance and she developed kidney cysts even though nothing could be done she did need meds everyday which i had to pay for,and everything for dogs seem to be alot more money.Touch wood it will never be needed but your right its good to know its there.


----------



## swgurl (Jan 12, 2011)

I think petplan gives discount too for second and subsequent pets that you get insured with them - just a thought!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

exactly a week after getting spayed Inca needed to go in for an opp to remove a dummy (passifier) teat from her intestines as it was stuck. we were so glad of insurance then. cant remember what the bill was.


----------

